# Posting



## ChrissyH (Jul 26, 2009)

Once again my post has been deleted for advertising. I am not advertising anything just want to know if anyone knows where to look for house sitting jobs :confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

"Work wanted" or "Looking for employment" tends to be considered advertising. However, I think most house sitting is also known as rental in this economic climate. Few people are willing to leave their houses in the hands of people they dont know who arent paying rent or without a rental contract. The law in Spain says that if you allow someone to live in your house without a contract, then those people are entitled to stay there under the agreed terms for a maximum of five years. Hence, its not something that the forum feel is an appropriate post


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I have never heard of this happening in "real life".
Perhaps it did in the good old days, in the late '90's/ early 2000??

Maybe ask estate agents or leaflet residential areas, but as I say, I've never heard of any one who's actually done this.

If you get any good offers, let us know!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

question asked & answered


thread closed


----------

